# S&w 686 cs-1



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is the venerable 686 no dash CS-1 (Customs Service) 3 inch barrel, beadblasted finish with the 2M stamp.

Janet Reno destroyed 1500. There are 1500 still floating around, not to mention the four inchers.

Sweet Shooter. If you find one buy it immediately.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...fine-lookin' revolver!!!


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Those are nice looking. Too bad they weren't sold back to the taxpayers that bought them in the first place.


----------

